# flat surf in ss later this week?



## redfishcoach (Oct 2, 2017)

The reports I am looking at show some potential for nice water later this week. Has anyone seen similar reports?


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Heading out Wednesday to SS, similar conditions 2 weeks ago. Will likely wade or yak the bay in the morning at hit the surf after that. Was no bait then, hoping they turn up this time.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yup it might get good for a few days by thurs. have to wait and see


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

What is the water quality looking like? I will fish a little rough water if the water is clean 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

If this trend continues, I will be having a case of Saltwater Fever on Thursday. Get in one day before the weekend madness starts!


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Water was rough as hell Sunday but still very clear.


rubberducky said:


> What is the water quality looking like? I will fish a little rough water if the water is clean
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfishcoach (Oct 2, 2017)

Has anyone been down and checked it out?


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Just left, bay was in good shape, lots of bait activity. Only managed a rat red and stringray, but a wader I talked to got a trout. This was near the microwave tower. Surf was in good shape and water was sandy brown. Weed on beach but none snagged with surf rods left mid day as lightning was coming in from offshore. Access 4 in good shape, but 3 getting deep & rutted with softer sand

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

ChasingReds said:


> Just left, bay was in good shape, lots of bait activity. Only managed a rat red and stringray, but a wader I talked to got a trout. This was near the microwave tower. Surf was in good shape and water was sandy brown. Weed on beach but none snagged with surf rods left mid day as lightning was coming in from offshore. Access 4 in good shape, but 3 getting deep & rutted with softer sand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Photos of surf prior to storm
















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

pretty tossed up now. looks like it will take time for surf to clear up. was hoping it would be better for the weekend...


----------

